# Kink Thread



## Waifu (Oct 30, 2014)

Shame yourself.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 30, 2014)

Waifu said:


> Shame yourself.


You first


----------



## Waifu (Oct 30, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> You first


Everyone knows by now.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Oct 30, 2014)

.......................................clowns.


----------



## John Furrman (Oct 30, 2014)

Waifu said:


> Everyone knows by now.


Super vanilla.


----------



## Null (Oct 30, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> .......................................clowns.





FramerGirl420 said:


> .......................................clowns.





FramerGirl420 said:


> .......................................clowns.





FramerGirl420 said:


> .......................................clowns.





FramerGirl420 said:


> .......................................clowns.





FramerGirl420 said:


> .......................................clowns.


NO FUCKING WAY YOU ACCTUALLY HAD A FETISH FOR THAT GUY OMGFGFGFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

my fetish is crazy people btw


----------



## Waifu (Oct 30, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> .......................................clowns.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Oct 30, 2014)

Waifu said:


>


 hey bby


----------



## silvana-sama (Oct 30, 2014)

well gee this was unexpected am i right


----------



## Watcher (Oct 30, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> .......................................clowns.







The lengths Catparty goes to please Framer


----------



## Glaive (Oct 30, 2014)

I like cute girls who do cute things

Sue me


----------



## Watcher (Oct 30, 2014)

Glaive said:


> I like cute girls who do cute things
> 
> Sue me


 what a weirdo


----------



## Waifu (Oct 30, 2014)

I like girls. All the girls. 
And cute boys doing disgusting things while being embarrassed.
Surprise!!


----------



## silvana-sama (Oct 30, 2014)

Waifu said:


> I like girls. All the girls.
> And cute boys doing disgusting things while being embarrassed.
> Surprise!!


piss and stuff


----------



## Waifu (Oct 30, 2014)

silvana-sama said:


> piss and stuff


That too.


----------



## Surtur (Oct 30, 2014)

I like boobs.


----------



## silvana-sama (Oct 30, 2014)

Waifu said:


> That too.


:silvana-sama:


----------



## Ariel (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm so vanilla that it's practically a kink.


----------



## klystron (Oct 30, 2014)

i get off on being given negative post ratings


----------



## Waifu (Oct 30, 2014)

Surtur said:


> I like boobs.


----------



## Surtur (Oct 30, 2014)

Waifu said:


>


I WANT THIS ALL OVER ME


----------



## Waifu (Oct 30, 2014)

Female users entering the CWCki:


----------



## Trickie (Oct 30, 2014)

I consider myself to be fairly vanilla, but I would trap you in my sheets any day, Waifu


----------



## Male (Oct 30, 2014)

_Into:_breast/nipple torture, butt plugs, chastity, collar and lead/leash,cuddles, emotional sadism, eye contact restrictions, feathers, fishnets, flirting, french maids, gags, handcuffs, kissing, kneeling, lace, leather, legs,lesbian domination, \M/ETAL, mistresses with strap-ons, orgasm control, orgasm denial, permanent chastity,polyamory, sensory deprivation, slave tattoos, sleep, tattoos, tears, teasing, vibrators.

_Curious about:_24/7, caging/confinement, domestic servitude, ice cubes.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 30, 2014)

Male said:


> _Into:_cuddles


----------



## klystron (Oct 30, 2014)

Male said:


> _Into:_breast/nipple torture, butt plugs, chastity, collar and lead/leash,cuddles, emotional sadism, eye contact restrictions, feathers, fishnets, flirting, french maids, gags, handcuffs, kissing, kneeling, lace, leather, legs,lesbian domination, \M/ETAL, mistresses with strap-ons, orgasm control, orgasm denial, permanent chastity,polyamory, sensory deprivation, slave tattoos, sleep, tattoos, tears, teasing, vibrators.
> 
> _Curious about:_24/7, caging/confinement, domestic servitude, ice cubes.



Hi GK.


----------



## silvana-sama (Oct 30, 2014)

cuddles are fuckin hot


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Oct 30, 2014)

silvana-sama said:


> cuddles are fuckin hot


Cuddles from bald men with glasses.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 30, 2014)

silvana-sama said:


> cuddles are fuckin hot


THIS!


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Oct 30, 2014)

klystron said:


> Hi GK.



No, that is vanilla compared to GK.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 30, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> Cuddles from bald men


----------



## Waifu (Oct 30, 2014)

Trickie said:


> I consider myself to be fairly vanilla, but I would trap you in my sheets any day, Waifu


----------



## silvana-sama (Oct 30, 2014)

Waifu said:


>


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Oct 30, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> .......................................clowns.





 
_"Young lady, I'm going to dad you up"_


----------



## champthom (Oct 30, 2014)

Is this like, a private board? Because when I first made the off topic boards, I specifically had a rule against sharing fetishes on here.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Oct 30, 2014)

Batman VS Tony Danza said:


> View attachment 8234
> _"Young lady, I'm going to dad you up"_


Oh gosh.  he even has glasses


----------



## Watcher (Oct 30, 2014)

champthom said:


> Is this like, a private board? Because when I first made the off topic boards, I specifically had a rule against sharing fetishes on here.





Null said:


> Following a random musing, I've set up a Social Board feature.
> 
> If you're an integrated member, you should be able to see the Cliques category.
> If you're a senior member, you should also see a Create Social Board. This applies to old-time members and supporters by default.


----------



## champthom (Oct 30, 2014)

Shows how closely I follow what happens on the boards!

Carry on then..._you sickos._


----------



## Surtur (Oct 30, 2014)

champthom said:


> Shows how closely I follow what happens on the boards!
> 
> Carry on then..._you sickos._


I know about your Charleston Chew fetish.


----------



## champthom (Oct 30, 2014)

Surtur said:


> I know about your Charleston Chew fetish.



WHAT TWO CONSENTING ADULTS DO WITH THE GREAT TASTE OF CHARLESTON CHEW™ IS NOBODY'S BUSINESS BUT THEIR OWN.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Oct 30, 2014)

What Framergirl's neighbors hear late at night.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 30, 2014)

Wanna go to a club where people pee on each other?


----------



## Waifu (Oct 30, 2014)

silvana-sama said:


>







pls 4give


----------



## silvana-sama (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## CWCissey (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm so vanilla I could pass for what's left in a tub of Neapolitan variety ice cream after two weeks or so.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Oct 30, 2014)

Batman VS Tony Danza said:


> What Framergirl's neighbors hear late at night.


Oh gosh. His laughing makes me swoon so much.


----------



## Trickie (Oct 30, 2014)

Waifu said:


>



It's so beautiful *3* I will cherish 5ever


----------



## silvana-sama (Oct 30, 2014)

Trickie said:


> It's so beautiful *3* I will cherish 5ever


glad you got one that was done over the course of an evening during a sunset i'll go pin up the one i got drawn on a piece of toilet paper somewhere on my neurosis corkboard


----------



## Trickie (Oct 30, 2014)

silvana-sama said:


> glad you got one that was done over the course of an evening during a sunset i'll go pin up the one i got drawn on a piece of toilet paper somewhere on my neurosis corkboard



Am I just a homewrecker now?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Oct 30, 2014)

I get turned on when people I'm dating don't point out how awkward I am


----------



## silvana-sama (Oct 30, 2014)

Trickie said:


> Am I just a homewrecker now?


just a prettier more interesting sentient being


----------



## BT 075 (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm so kinky I don't even take my socks off sometimes when I'm doing it.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Oct 30, 2014)

Men in masks do it for me for some reason.


----------



## Rio (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't want to outline my kinks, that'd be lewd  but I'm pretty vanilla/boring.


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 30, 2014)

sex is gross and I hate it.


----------



## x.eight.six.systems (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Oct 30, 2014)

Despite SLANDEROUS RUMORS here about me, vanilla as hell.


----------



## Strelok (Oct 30, 2014)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> Despite SLANDEROUS RUMORS here about me, vanilla as hell.



Search your feelings, you know them to be true....


----------



## exball (Oct 30, 2014)

tfw not kinky enough for Waifu.


----------



## Night Terror (Oct 30, 2014)

i have a fetish for forum member darky


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Segue (Oct 30, 2014)

I like high heels, even though they're a pain to wear it still turns me on when hot girls wear them...


----------



## Dalish (Oct 30, 2014)

Choking really gets me when we're already slapping bodies together. And wearing heels. And tying my boo up.


----------



## LM 697 (Oct 30, 2014)

THAT TURNS MW ON


----------



## DeagleBoipussy420 (Oct 30, 2014)

My kinks are pretty boring.  Tomboys, femboys, and qt crossdressers.

Dunno if that's vanilla or a little fucked.


----------



## silvana-sama (Oct 30, 2014)

DeagleBoipussy420 said:


> My kinks are pretty boring.  Tomboys, femboys, and qt crossdressers.
> 
> Dunno if that's vanilla or a little fucked.


this right here


----------



## BT 075 (Oct 30, 2014)

DeagleBoipussy420 said:


> My kinks are pretty boring.  Tomboys, femboys, and qt crossdressers.



hey bb


----------



## DeagleBoipussy420 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Satan.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Oct 30, 2014)

Guys with long hair, piercings, tattoos. Kinda into bondage.


----------



## Puppies. (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a fetish for fetishes. Also I spontaneously orgasm to things that are sufficiently meta.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Oct 30, 2014)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> Despite SLANDEROUS RUMORS here about me, vanilla as hell.


On that note, french maid suits, garter belts, stockings etc. are A+ material.


----------



## silvana-sama (Oct 30, 2014)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> On that note, french maid suits, garter belts, stockings etc. are A+ material.


fuckin -this-

also elbowgloves


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Oct 30, 2014)

silvana-sama said:


> fuckin -this-
> 
> also elbowgloves


and thigh high socks


----------



## silvana-sama (Oct 30, 2014)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> and thigh high socks


fuck yes


----------



## Night Terror (Oct 30, 2014)

grils with short and/or dark and/or dyed hair are the best


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 30, 2014)

Armpit noises and the smell of tire air.


----------



## Durable Mike Malloy (Oct 30, 2014)

bungholio said:


> Armpit noises and the smell of tire air.


...because they remind you of your mother?


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 30, 2014)

buster_kitten said:


> ...because they remind you of your mother?


----------



## Clown Doll (Oct 30, 2014)

Girls with short hair are my 'thing', but I don't know if I'd really call it a "kink".


----------



## Dalish (Oct 30, 2014)

The thought of being caught is a real engine revver, too. Especially when coupled by bad timing or a really bad place. 

See: funeral sex, sex in a church, at a graduation party, etc


----------



## Male (Oct 30, 2014)

you want fetishes?


Spoiler

























bonus scene:


Spoiler


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Oct 30, 2014)

Male said:


> you want fetishes?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Dalish (Oct 30, 2014)

Male said:


> you want fetishes?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Waifu (Oct 30, 2014)

no farts allowed in my kink thread


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 30, 2014)

My fetishes are going to church every Sunday, voting Republican, just saying no to drugs, and making false accusations against people of different ethnicity.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Oct 30, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> My fetishes are going to church every Sunday, voting Republican, just saying no to drugs, and making false accusations against people of different ethnicity.


Want to get together and study each others Bibles some day.


----------



## Dilbertmann (Oct 30, 2014)

Male said:


> you want fetishes?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Trickie (Oct 30, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> My fetishes are going to church every Sunday, voting Republican, just saying no to drugs, and making false accusations against people of different ethnicity.



You're one sick puppy, you know that?


----------



## Male (Oct 30, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> My fetishes are going to church every Sunday, voting Republican, just saying no to drugs, and making false accusations against people of different ethnicity.


how do you make time for training, eating your vegetables, and saying your prayers?
unless you aren't  a real american...
...BOARDER HOPPER!


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Oct 30, 2014)

Remember that guy who was into having sex with Greek statues?


----------



## x.eight.six.systems (Oct 31, 2014)

The Hunter said:


> My fetishes are going to church every Sunday, voting Republican, just saying no to drugs, and making false accusations against people of different ethnicity.


My fetishes are the following.
1. anything that makes a return on investment
2. disbanding unions


----------



## Luna (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Watcher (Nov 8, 2014)

Waifu said:


> no farts allowed in my kink thread


@Male


Spoiler


----------



## Overcast (Nov 8, 2014)

I know this sounds REALLY weird but...

I like butts.

And pretty eyes too.


----------



## littlebiscuits (Nov 8, 2014)

I love fat men, everyone knows that...

But I also like when men (preferably fat) wear their sleeves rolled up passed their forearms. It's a good look, I guess.


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (Nov 8, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> I love fat men, everyone knows that...
> 
> But I also like when men (preferably fat) wear their sleeves rolled up passed their forearms. It's a good look, I guess.


I love it when guys wear nice shirts with the sleeves rolled up. There's just something about it, you're right.


----------



## Foulmouth (Nov 8, 2014)

_Rolls up his sleeves ......._
(Not fat though, sorry)


----------



## fuzzypickles (Nov 8, 2014)

I like short girls. Not particularly kinky, but there's something about short girls I find sexy.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Nov 8, 2014)

littlebiscuits said:


> I love fat men, everyone knows that...
> 
> But I also like when men (preferably fat) wear their sleeves rolled up passed their forearms. It's a good look, I guess.



Hi.

I dunno, man.

I have a comparatively mild dominance thing. I like to pin girls down, occasionally *light* tying, handcuffs. I like dominance but not pain. So I don't like whips and alot of the shit that comes with BDSM. But I can appreciate some aspects of it.

Theres some other pretty tame stuff but...yknow.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Sanic (Nov 8, 2014)

My fetish is for walruses with top hats and a strong sense of morality on social/political issues we are facing.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Nov 8, 2014)

CWCissey said:


> I'm so vanilla I could pass for what's left in a tub of Neapolitan variety ice cream after two weeks or so.



So you're so vanilla you're strawberry


----------



## CWCissey (Nov 8, 2014)

Butta Face Lopez said:


> So you're so vanilla you're strawberry



Really? Strawberry's the flavour that gets left in your house?


----------



## Trickie (Nov 8, 2014)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> I dunno, man.
> 
> I have a comparatively mild dominance thing. I like to pin girls down, occasionally *light* tying, handcuffs. I like dominance but not pain. So I don't like whips and alot of the shit that comes with BDSM. But I can appreciate some aspects of it.
> 
> Theres some other pretty tame stuff but...yknow.



I think there's something to be said for light forcefulness, like being pushed onto the bed or being pinned down. Not hard enough that it could be mistaken for a wrestling move, but enough that it traps you there under their power. When done right, I think it can be very sexy.



CWCissey said:


> Really? Strawberry's the flavour that gets left in your house?



Weird... it was always chocolate in my family. I mean, it was eaten shortly after the others, but it always seemed to be last.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Nov 8, 2014)

CWCissey said:


> Really? Strawberry's the flavour that gets left in your house?


Neapolitan ice cream does not sully my freezer


----------



## John Furrman (Nov 8, 2014)

My kinks all predate any sexuality I may have had before I was 12. I always had fascinations with a few concepts and things that are arbitrary to sex, a few of those fascination turned out to be sexual when I became a teen, but even before I hit puberty, I knew that I was different and couldn't tell anyone. Explaining it to my parents was pure torture and I still cringe thinking back on the confrontations we had. My parents knew about one of my habits which goes back to when I was a toddler, they loved and accepted me unconditionally as I was weird from day one.  I knew this, but it was never easy to talk about anything, I knew they accepted me, but that love and support could never shake the extreme shame that had built up over a decade. They even offered to support my habit in an effort to curb the familial stress one of my kinks caused between us, but I could never take them up on that offer. I still struggle with the shame, and I mean sure, I could stop doing them, purge them from my life, as I have before, but that is not the way to go as it always creeps back into my head and it starts all over again. I am locked into life with these, and I have to live with myself and my obsessions every day. I am being vague on purpose, as I am obviously not going to tell you my kinks, but I want you all to know they have caused me great distress my entire life.


----------



## applecat (Nov 8, 2014)

Mostly I just like to gently bite my partner... pretty much everywhere! But they can also gently pull my hair.

I like gentle.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Nov 8, 2014)

i like cute guys in dresses


----------



## Dalish (Nov 8, 2014)

Thigh high socks with nothing else on. Having a good view of the action, too.


----------



## cypocraphy (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Dec 15, 2015)

sex is weird and gross. i hate it so much @Pandas Galore


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 16, 2015)

This is relevant to my interests.

NSFW http://hardandnasty.tumblr.com/ NSFW


----------



## meatslab (Dec 16, 2015)

I would totally bang a robot.


----------



## Bogs (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## Red (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm so fucked up my porn collection could easily earn me a thread.


----------



## OtterParty (Dec 16, 2015)

i want to be christine's little baby tampon boy. i want to turn into a little crying baby and then suck on his breasts. his magic breast milk would turn me into a little baby tampon boy. he would stick his hoo-hoo and i would wait with anticipation spouting little baby goo-goo ga-gas waiting for him to bleed all over me. i want to feel his christine blood inside my little goo-goo ga-ga baby tampon body. i want to absorb his hoo-hoo juies inside my little baby tampon boy body and goo-goo ga-ga like a little rolly-polly baby boy. it would be orgasmic to know i am one with his hoo-hoo christine blood and i would giggle and goo-goo ga-ga and yelp with little baby boy excitement as i roll around in his christine hoo-hoo and revel in his red juices, slurping them into my soft little baby tampon boy goo-goo ga-ga body. then i want him to pull me out and squeeze and wring my little baby tampon boy body so that his christine hoo-hoo blood and juices spill all over his christine face. it would hurt and i would scream in pained goo-goo ga-gas as pain envelops my little baby tampon boy body until i reach full climax and turn back into grown human man.


----------



## Bugaboo (Dec 17, 2015)

I like boobies
*deep breaths* 
vaginas


----------



## Anime-Chan (Oct 5, 2016)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm hentai


----------



## InLivingTuna (Oct 5, 2016)

I don't have a lot of kinks, but my boyfriend sure does! His name is Josh and he's cute as a button. He's laid out all the weird things he wants to do to me, something about "hurtcore"? I didn't quite catch it, but I appreciate the compliment!

Here's what he looks like:


----------



## Jaiman (Oct 5, 2016)

I usually focus on the few kinks I have; vanilla is mostly boring imho.
I'm probably one of the few who aren't shitposting in this thread lol.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Oct 5, 2016)

Trannies.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Oct 5, 2016)

Consensual heterosexual sex in the missionary position between a male and female who love each other.

Oh, and also holding hands.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 6, 2016)

teratomas and other horrifying growths


----------



## NQ 952 (Oct 6, 2016)

My fetish is @Bitch I Might Be's cooking


----------



## cumrobbery (Oct 6, 2016)

American patriotism


----------



## VJ 120 (Oct 6, 2016)

Love.


----------



## Pedo Bait (Oct 7, 2016)

People that you keep at arm's length because the closer you let them get, the higher the risk of shattering the illusion that they will ever really understand you.


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 10, 2016)

Anime titties and respect.


----------



## IslamicContent (Oct 14, 2016)

I put a fleshlight in my boo plushie from super Mario and let him suck my suck.


----------



## MehicTUH_92 (Oct 15, 2016)

Lovecraftian Horrors


----------



## gaybashing<3 (Nov 20, 2016)

littlebiscuits said:


> I love fat men, everyone knows that...
> 
> But I also like when men (preferably fat) wear their sleeves rolled up passed their forearms. It's a good look, I guess.



when we gettin married

oh and trump's lips are my shit

also: if she ain't crying i aint cummin


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 20, 2016)

Traps


----------



## 160048 (Sep 18, 2020)

There have been threads about guessing what the persons kink or fetish  was, but im just curious what your guys actual kinks are. 
The weirder the better and optionally explain what you like or whats the appeal about said kink.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 18, 2020)

I get off to baiting people at online forums and laughing at their gross fetishes.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 18, 2020)

First of all let it be known that I created a new account just to open this thread. I'm pretty well known around here and some of you may recognize who I am from the way I write, and that's fine. But I don't want any possible embarrassment this thread may cause me to carry on to my true identity on here, or affect the way others see me.

So basically, what happened is I decided to tell my family and close friends that I'm into Anal Vore by having a "coming-out" party. I don't think it went very well and that's why I'm here.

Let me elaborate.

I'm a male in my early 20's. If you were to ask me who I am, the 1st thing I would instantly say is "I am an anal vore fanatic". It's who I am. It's my identity. Anal vore is my life, and it felt important enough for me to tell my friends and family. I decided the best way to tell them would be to have an anal vore "coming-out party", though I didn't tell them that the party was going to be about anal vore ahead of time. I'm not stupid. I knew they would look it up in Google and see a bunch of stupid things and criticisms by trolls about it, so I decided that to make the best impression of anal vore I would have to present it to them myself.

I ordered pizzas and planned a lot of fun activities we could do that would explain to my friends and family what anal vore is.

It started when they came in through the door. I gave everyone a sealed envelope and told them not to open it until I said so. When everyone had arrived (grandparents, aunts and uncles, my parents, 3 of my cousins, and a couple non-family friends), I announced what the purpose of the part was and had them open the envelopes. I had commissioned a popular artist that I really like to draw sketches of each of my family members/friends anal voring me, and I printed these pictures out and put them in the envelope (he agreed to do the sketches for $5/each BTW so it wasn't too expensive for me). Everyone kinda laughed and a couple of them were confused when I explained (my grandpa got kind of mad at me though). I basically explained to them that I'm into anal vore and what it is. I don't think they took it very well though because they joked a lot about it (they kept asking if I was serious or if I was joking). A couple people (my parents and grandparents mostly) seemed upset though, unfortunately.

The next part of the party was I hooked up my laptop to my TV with an HDMI cable and I started showing them my favorite anal vore pictures on Ekas portal and other pictures that I had saved on my computer. This is where the party kind of took a turn for the worse. One of my uncles got really mad and started calling me names (I don't want to repeat them here) but my aunt defended me. We argued for a bit and most of my family left at that point...I kept showing them the anal vore pictures I liked on Ekas portal but they started leaving and only my cousins and close friends chose to remain and look at the pictures with me. What did I do wrong? Is this basically something that only younger people enjoy? Because I'm pretty sure my grandparents hated anal vore (I still love them though even if we can't see eye to eye on this subject that's extremely important to me).

Anyways the next part of the party that I had planned for so long and was expecting to be a bit hit was a kind of interactive anal-vore reading game. I had printed out one of my favorite anal vore stories from Eka's and I wanted to pass around the story and we would all read a part aloud, but that didn't really go as planned. One of my cousins said they thought it was "creepy"...? I tried to convince her that it'd be cool but no one wanted to do it. I had to read the story myself but when they started talking to each other about things NOT related to anal vore I kind of gave up 

The party kind of fizzled out. We just watched TV for a bit, I kept talking about anal vore a bit (but not as much as I wanted) and after the party was over everyone (the people who were left at the end, anyway) finally left.

Did I do anything wrong? Should I try to do the party again, because I think they may have interpreted my interest wrong? It's really important for me and I want them to know, but how can I communicate my love of anal vore to my family members who are specifically picky about such issues >.> , such as my uncle who was intollerant of me? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AsbestosFlaygon (Sep 18, 2020)

I can not tell you it's confidential, anyway how's your sex life?


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Sep 18, 2020)

Squirting


----------



## guffrey__ (Sep 18, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> First of all let it be known that I created a new account just to open this thread. I'm pretty well known around here and some of you may recognize who I am from the way I write, and that's fine. But I don't want any possible embarrassment this thread may cause me to carry on to my true identity on here, or affect the way others see me.
> 
> So basically, what happened is I decided to tell my family and close friends that I'm into Anal Vore by having a "coming-out" party. I don't think it went very well and that's why I'm here.
> 
> ...


if this isn't bait or copypasta, it's legitimately the most autistic experience ever related to me.


----------



## LTO Data Cartridge (Sep 18, 2020)

Please tell me how you thought this thread was going to go


----------



## carltondanks (Sep 18, 2020)

LTO Data Cartridge said:


> Please tell me how you thought this thread was going to go


Poorly. I'm guessing


----------



## Dwight Frye (Sep 18, 2020)

Mad scientist experiments turning office drones into Lovecraftian horrors. Nothing gets my motor going more than seeing a guy in a suit trying to collate, and only being able to say "gyagin! Gyagin! Hastur d'gyrin! Yog Soth Oth!" 

Hawt...


----------



## The Un-Clit (Sep 18, 2020)

Anal. Hetero anilingus in particular. (as if everyone didn't know by now.)

Clean asses only need apply. Not at all into poop, but door #2 is just infinitely more interesting then door #1 at this point in time for me.  I do not like man-ass, the man-smell (too close to my own) and the hair, not to mention a general lack of arousal towards other men means for me gay anilingus is a huge no-go.

I love a clean woman's ass both for stimulation for us both. There are a large amount of sexually sensitive receptors in the outer ring of the anus, though generally less then the vagina of course. There is something 'naughty' about anilingus, the ol' "forbidden fruit" that just intensifies sexual arousal in me, and stimulation in my partner. It's not the shit part (I wish that came from anywhere else) it's just the magic of this tiny little pucker that seems so much more custom-fit for my tongue and dick then the big sloppy pussy above it.

Of course the best part of anilingus is that it is a natural lubrication procedure that leads (usually) into penis-in-anus sexual acts once she has come from your tongue and finger action in both holes.  Now some women will simply never get off this way but will allow their husband/boyfriend to do them in the ass because she knows they love it.  The luckier women either find that they naturally can enjoy anal or otherwise 'learn' to enjoy it, along with pussy stimulation via a vibrator as long as the male partner dosen't just start to jackhammer away in her poor pooper.

This is problem that today's 'hardcore anal porn' has, showing woman moaning and gasping while the man pounds away at top speed, and has ruined many an anal experiment by couples when the guy feels he's supposed to drive his cock in dry and fast. By the time the girl has her breath back from screaming in shock and pain, she will turn around and punch her partner in the nutsack and say 'THIS IS NEVER HAPPENING AGAIN!". Go slow and let her get used to it. Tongue, finger, then another, by the time 3 fit she can take your cock, well lubricated and SLOWLY. Remember you're 'swimming upstream' as it were, and it hurts the sphincter like hell if you push it before she can learn to overcome the 'clench down' reflex.

Of course the luckiest women (from the male perspective) in this regard is the ultra-rare one in 10,000 women who don't just enjoy anal, they fucking cum buckets when having anal stimulation done to them. This is not a figurative statement, these women who seem to have their G-spot in their rectum also tend to pour out vaginal fluid in large amounts when taking cock in the butt.



Spoiler: FYI (a video of the above)



I have an example of one of these rare women, and you can see she's not faking it in the slightest when first touched, and then fucked in the ass. If I can find it I'll add inside this tag. DAMMIT I cant find it yet, so here's an amusing anal vid instead



So yeah. Pretty mild as far as kinks go, but that's mine.


----------



## Sicklick (Dec 11, 2020)

My no. #1 kink is, has and always will be squirting. I love it when bitches explode.


----------



## Sicklick (Dec 12, 2020)

Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Dec 12, 2020)

Sicklick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1784541



  GodBear DAYM!!!!  Never been much for squirting, but that was an absolutely legendary piss-stream!  Hosed the poor bastard right off his chair, that's impressive. 

The only male equivalent to this that i've seen pretty much has to be a fake, no one could possibly generate so much spooge in one go (and the inflated ballsack means nothing, sperm is made in there, not semen) and this video contains 2 obviously different people) but it's still kinda impressive. Enjoy?


Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 14, 2020)

I may be the only biological woman that likes bara stuff


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Dec 14, 2020)

I don't have many kink-extreme ones like BDSM, CBT or being enslaved for some dominatrix. I mean, i probably can roleplay, but nothing more.

My way of living is more being kind, honest & nice; and that's include being passive in a hetero sexual relationship. I have a strong personality and high self-esteem to being too sumissive to a woman more than intimacy.


----------



## Snuckening (Dec 14, 2020)

I like floppy old lady titties


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 14, 2020)

Snuckening said:


> I like floppy old lady titties



I have news for you!


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Dec 14, 2020)

Married women.


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

Morty's crush, Jessica, making out with Morty and wishing him a happy birthday.


----------



## Ethereal Eye (Dec 17, 2021)

Tall women. Nuff said.


----------



## Hellspawn (Dec 17, 2021)

I've been meaning to ask, how do I straighten out kinks in cables? They get in the way whenever I wind them up over-and-under.



Spoiler: powerlevel



Well, domination and humiliation. We can go both ways. I'm not into inflicting and receiving pain, though. Feeling pain is an emotional turn off for me. So, no cigarette burn play unless you're begging to be on the receiving end. If it's faking through roleplay, I don't mind. I'm more of a verbal than a physical abuser anyway.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Dec 18, 2021)

plague doctors. and masked men in general.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Dec 18, 2021)

I have a naked sexy lady fetish.

Also marital sex in the missionary position for procreation purposes under the blankets with the lights out.


----------

